# Google Chrome Beta for ICS Now Available



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

See here:

http://www.androidcentral.com/google-chrome-beta-now-available-android-40-devices

Google released a beta of Chrome for 4.0 devices. It looks pretty awesome so far. Supports sync with desktop chrome and the UI is beautiful.


----------



## Aali1011 (Oct 11, 2011)

Can't get it to work on build 6.1


----------



## Skyeclad (Dec 8, 2011)

Can't get it to work on 6.0 either.









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

That's strange. It's working fine for me on 6.0. Being able to get my open tabs from my Desktop chrome is pretty slick!


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

It works great on my ICS build 6. As a PC Chrome user, I'm glad it's too on the phone.


----------



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

Works on gummy ics

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

delete please.


----------



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

godofwar762 said:


> Works on gummy ics
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


 For me, too.


----------



## PittPaz (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm on build 6 and it doesn't work for me either.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Working great for me on build 6. Wonder why some are having issues? I installed it straight from the market and it's great! Would be nice if it would hide the address bar like the stock browser but I'm sure that'll be implemented at some point.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm on gummy and it doesn't work... i wonder y? I've tried fresh installs. And fixing permissions. Still fcs

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## syborg (Nov 22, 2011)

On build 6 and Chrome is working for me.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Works on gummy for me. I ended up deleting due to the huge size of it though.

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## joey1983 (Aug 10, 2011)

nograsswillgrow said:


> For me, too.


Not for me
Edit: finally on the third install it works great
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Aali1011 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok so with some toying around i was able to get it to work and this may be what others are encountering or may quite possibly work for others. Every time I installed the .apk from the market my system would automatically say that i am running low on room on the internal partition. Would try to boot the application and no luck. I tried downloading the apk. from other places and same exact thing, including trying to force it from the PC version of the android market. Neways just installed the app and then used Titanium Backup to move it to my SD Card. No more running out of space warning and it works. So for all those having issues or have something like this happening give that a shot.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker (Jul 14, 2011)

Can someone else try and use tilt scrolling? I'm on TeamHackung's Build 6 with Glitch's v14b2 (or something like that) and I can't get tilt scrolling to do anything.


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

It's working well on Build 6 but flash didn't load up. Anyone?


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/flash-chrome-for-android-beta.html


----------



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

Aali1011 said:


> Ok so with some toying around i was able to get it to work and this may be what others are encountering or may quite possibly work for others. Every time I installed the .apk from the market my system would automatically say that i am running low on room on the internal partition. Would try to boot the application and no luck. I tried downloading the apk. from other places and same exact thing, including trying to force it from the PC version of the android market. Neways just installed the app and then used Titanium Backup to move it to my SD Card. No more running out of space warning and it works. So for all those having issues or have something like this happening give that a shot.


I also installed it from the market and it kept force closing. Sent it to the SD card and working great since. 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

That is one bad thing I'll say about it, it's certainly a space hog. The com.google.chrome folder in my /datadata is taking up 40MB, which is quite a bit considering the partition is only 180MB. I'm sure that's why some of you were having issues, it just didn't have enough space. Good to know it seems to work alright on the SD card, although I usually try to keep the "core" apps on internal storage.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

NoHolidaysForAHooker said:


> Can someone else try and use tilt scrolling? I'm on TeamHackung's Build 6 with Glitch's v14b2 (or something like that) and I can't get tilt scrolling to do anything.


I believe thats because glitch b2 breaks sensors...


----------



## monkey082506 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm on ICS Build 6. I moved Chrome to SD card via TB (advice from previous users) and it's been working perfectly ever since.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Aali1011 said:


> Ok so with some toying around i was able to get it to work and this may be what others are encountering or may quite possibly work for others. Every time I installed the .apk from the market my system would automatically say that i am running low on room on the internal partition. Would try to boot the application and no luck. I tried downloading the apk. from other places and same exact thing, including trying to force it from the PC version of the android market. Neways just installed the app and then used Titanium Backup to move it to my SD Card. No more running out of space warning and it works. So for all those having issues or have something like this happening give that a shot.


That has been a regular issue with the partions on ICS. Just make sure most of your apps are moved to sd and have a scheduled cache cleaner and you'll be all set
That said, chrome worked great for me. No more need for chrome to phone, just leave the tab open and go.


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

good shit moving to SD card did the trick! Was getting annoyed that couldn't get it to work. Weird that working for some straight out of the gate and for some need to move to SD.


----------



## kuronosan (Nov 29, 2011)

I move it straight to the SD card after installation and it worked fine for me.

Sent in an Ice Cream Sandwich from my SCH-I500.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

bigjobber69 said:


> good shit moving to SD card did the trick! Was getting annoyed that couldn't get it to work. Weird that working for some straight out of the gate and for some need to move to SD.


Like I said, I'm 99% sure the reason some people ran into issues is because they didn't have enough free space in /datadata. Chrome beta takes up ~40MB there, in a partition that's only ~158MB, and if there isn't sufficient space, you WILL run into force closes and other issues.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker (Jul 14, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> I believe thats because glitch b2 breaks sensors...


hahaha, whoops totally forgot about the sensors issue with Glitch


----------



## Aali1011 (Oct 11, 2011)

KeithN said:


> That has been a regular issue with the partions on ICS. Just make sure most of your apps are moved to sd and have a scheduled cache cleaner and you'll be all set
> That said, chrome worked great for me. No more need for chrome to phone, just leave the tab open and go.


What cache cleaner are u using if u don't mind my asking. My phone randomly said i was running low on room today and then went away. It did it just right now too. Other then that phone is working excellent.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Aali1011 said:


> What cache cleaner are u using if u don't mind my asking. My phone randomly said i was running low on room today and then went away. It did it just right now too. Other then that phone is working excellent.


ng cache cleaner from market.


----------



## CP2 (Dec 4, 2011)

Chrome beta had been working fine for me on 6.0 & 6.5,until I installed the latest updated version. With the update, it gives an error saying it's only compatible with Android 4.0 and higher. I had to revert back to the last version. Hope to see that fixed as I'd taken to Chrome as my primary browser.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

You can install this version of the update patched to disable the device ID check, or you can make a build.prop modification if you want to use the updated chrome.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks... i got tired of waiting for an update


----------

